# Grouper that's been a long time coming



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

I waited at my office until after the rain stopped on saturday. I called down to Daybreak and had the boat put in the water and my usual 20 gal fill up. (150 gallon tank) LOL. I decided to go by myself since my "old timer" buddies only want to go early morning and be back by 2 pm...you know who you are Hhahahah. Got out to my spot and drifted over until I hooked my two snapper. I decided to anchor up, turn on the radio and have a cold one. I put my TLD down several times, only to bring up more of the "almost extinct" red snapper, I was getting bites everytime I went down. I kept feeling a trembling bite, so with no kids or wife on the boat, I was totally concentrated on what was on the bottom. I felt the bite and eased up with my TLD expecting a snapper on the other end, then all of the sudden my pole arched, the line started running and my heart started racing. I was just hoping my 80 pound flourocarbon would hold up against the rocks on the bottom if the fish went into a hole. I was crankin'. I felt like I had it up off the bottom but I wasn't 100 percent positive what it was, then as the fish got to the top, it felt like I was bringing in a tire, no fight, but heavy...All of the sudden I saw my grouper, I was screaming for my wife to give me the net, but hell,I was so stoked that I forgot no one was on the boat with me.I was shaking like I had just shot my first deer. This was my first legal grouper. I know this is no big deal for a lot of you guys, but it made my day, hell, ithas made my month! Tonight, I came home got thegrease hot,cooked up some peppers, onions and mushrooms, fixed some crawfish etoufee with rice, and my wifeheated up the crab stuffing fromJoe Pattis, I had the best grouper sandwich with swiss cheese, and myvegetables, crawfish etoufee, and crab stuffing....I was sitting across from my wife at the table, I looked into her eyes and told her this was the best 300 dollar grouper sandwich I have ever had...hahahahahaha

oh yeah, to my friends that told me I would never catch a grouper on a frozen cig...I DID! LOL

Thanks to Jim at Daybreak for putting my rods in the office. I left them on the rack off the deck in a hurry to get home...All the guys on the dock are great !


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job man.....now start using big live bait and get your self a whopper

by the way they require alot more cold ones...(cold cold beer) very cold


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go on your grouper, that was a good read. I have yet to get myself a nice legal grouper, with the exception of a Scamp, my days are hopefully coming like yours did. Well done.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Looking for my first one as well. Got several snapper and a few nice kings on my first two trips out but sure would like one of those. Congrats!!!:letsparty


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations on your grouper. Anytime you can put one grouper in the boat it is quite an accomplishment. With all the snapper around you just don't catch many grouper. The guys at Daybreak are top notch.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats, I just had my first one Friday. They sure are yummy. My favorite to eat.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

There ya go bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats James!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats, nicely done. Pulling that rascal up is not easy. But eating it is.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hell yea , now your really hooked !!! nice catch and story. i agree with the daybreak comment. those guys are top notch, it is a pleasure when i go down thereto get my boat out. keep'em coming.:clap


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, that's how it starts, you catch that first legal grouper and it's not long and you're wanting everything in the gulf. Nice catch and grats on the first of many firsts to come.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report and congrats on that grouper...lots of firsts happening lately...


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweet groupa  Congrats on #1...


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE GAG! :clap:clap

You never forget your first!!!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah that one is nice, but for sure next time big some live pin fish, they love it, or hell catch some hardtail, that will bring you up a biggen. ive caught a 20 pd grouper on a decent sized hardtail, good luck.


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

I wanted to thank everyone for the "atta boys" I truly enjoyed posting this pic and story. I am taking a few guys out tomorrow that don't get to go very much, so I am going to take it easy and just have fun and try to dodge the rain...Hopefully I will another good story to post tomorrow.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice one! Caught my first one a month ago in the bay. congrats on your first.:clap


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Hell, there aint no sense in going alone, I'll help you catch them suckers. I know I owe you a few trips on my boat, but damn don't go alone. Good catch man!!!!


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

Drew T: You are welcome on my boat anytime, any day, I just can't get you to answer your radio.LOL Hope you guys had a great time at the lake....it is time to get you back on the boat...I am getting ready to post todays report. I got home and looked down the street, came in and asked Kim if the Tubb's were having a party and we weren't invited....she told me what the party was about and there were no men invited...lets go next week. You are welcome anytime on the Graymack!


----------



## WallyFish (Jun 1, 2008)

All I can say is "GROUPER-REUBEN-SANDWICH" .... just learned this one and have had it at three different restaurants .... not difficult as you just replace the corned beef with GROUPER .... it's awesome (not that grouper any other way was ever bad!)

~Wally


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats:clap:clap


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done! Thanks for sharing the report & esp. the pic!

Continued success to you and your crew.


----------



## seapro86 (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice Catch!!! I am still waiting on my first grouper. Hopefully the next time we go out I will luck up and catch me one. All the grouper I've caught have been just a few inches short. Nice catch though.:clap:clap:clap


----------

